# Kids can't go to school without vaccination in DC



## i'myourpal (Sep 5, 2022)

This article is meant for the education perspective only.
Please read this.. Do you think it's fair that kids can't get an education because they're not vaccinated?
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-denied-education-no-option-virtual-learning/


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 5, 2022)

They can go to school without the vaccination if they have a medical or religious exception.  

I'm all in favor of kids having their vaccinations, and it isn't just covid, when I'd get a foster kid and enroll them in school I'd have to get their shot records for their childhood vaccinations otherwise they had to be vaccinated even if they thought they had been already.


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 5, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> They can go to school without the vaccination if they have a medical or religious exception.
> 
> I'm all in favor of kids having their vaccinations, and it isn't just covid, when I'd get a foster kid and enroll them in school I'd have to get their shot records for their childhood vaccinations otherwise they had to be vaccinated even if they thought they had been already.


It's likely that the kids got their other shots before the new school season. 
Would you or anyone else say however, can a parent therefore at least drop their kids off at school if not vaccinated wearing a mask?
I'm asking this because I read lots of articles that lots of people are vaccinated and still had gotten the coronavirus.

So would or anyone else that the kids should be able to go to school if they wore a mask?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 5, 2022)

Since being vaccinated doesn’t seem to. Entirely Prevent getting or transmitting the disease,  this seems like more of a political statement. Submit if you want your child to get an education.  Tsk.


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 5, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Since being vaccinated doesn’t seem to. Entirely Prevent getting or transmitting the disease,  this seems like more of a political statement. Submit if you want your child to get an education.  Tsk.


I like to ask you this is this a Republican or Democratic statement here?
Is this about the mid term election? This post has to do with saving childrens lives at school.
If you had kids would you want to protect them? We can't stand here and let the public schools knock us down like a steamroller.
You want the coronavirus take the kids away?


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 5, 2022)

_*The Gateway Pundit*_ (*TGP*) is an American far-right[2] fake news website.[1] The website is known for publishing falsehoods, hoaxes, and conspiracy theories.[33]

Here is the full story:
https://www.reuters.com/article/fac...ed-against-covid-before-january-idUSL1N3071HR


----------



## Pepper (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes @SeniorBen 
And it makes me wonder.........


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Hasn't it always been the case, in American public schools, that kids have to be vaccinated against a multitude of diseases before they are admitted? Most of these vaccinations are routine for nearly all babies.

Only this one has attained political dimensions.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 6, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Submit if you want your child to get an education. Tsk.


I don't see that it is different from requiring chickenpox vaccination etc, or forcing us to wear shoes in stores.  There are lots of things we "submit" to without all the resentment.  But, funny thing I read...back when cars were a new thing and pedestrians kept getting run over by accident, someone invented the crosswalk idea, and there were politicians all up in arms about it not being right to "herd people" to just one place they could cross the road.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Bit it IS different than other vaccines. They work. The Covid vaccines have proven to be far less effective than that. And there are valid questions about safety as well.  Plus, Covid doesn’t affect children in the same way it does adults.  These are enough to make me question the need for a mandate.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2022)

*I do not have children, but we all had to have vaccinations MMR and all when WE were kids. And most of us turned out OK.  I have had all my Covid shots, but still got sick with it..but not a bad case.   Remember the sugar cubes here in US /I think for small pox*


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 6, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Since being vaccinated doesn’t seem to. Entirely Prevent getting or transmitting the disease,  this seems like more of a political statement. Submit if you want your child to get an education.  Tsk.



It's political but it's a money thing.  Pharmaceutical companies lobby Congress with more money (and that's just aboveboard) than any other industry.  CDC (which sets vaccine schedules for children) employees used to do contract work for pharmaceutical companies but that was stopped in the mid aughts.  Now the "good ones" from Big Pharma's perspective are hired away following federal retirement for massive salaries at pharmaceutical companies.

Someone above mentioned waivers.  That's by state and Mississippi and West Virginia are the worst.  The Health Dept in Mississippi basically practices medicine by denying medical waivers submitted by a child's pediatrician.  

I've learned these things the hard way as the aunt of a vaccine injured nephew.

It's one of the most horrible things I've witnessed in life ...to see a happy baby with healthy interactions lose all words but one and retreat to corners of the room to stare at walls.  This deterioration happened within two weeks post vaccines.  It is like someone left his body but stole his soul.  Seventeen years later, he is now 18 and won't go to college with peers this year.  Likely won't ever have a job unless an employer greatly modifies the job to accommodate his special needs.  I suppose he could have a romantic relationship but he doesn't at all have the emotional ability or life skills to parent a child.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 6, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not have children, but we all had to have vaccinations MMR and all when WE were kids. And most of us turned out OK.  I have had all my Covid shots, but still got sick with it..but not a bad case.   Remember the sugar cubes here in US /I think for small pox*


I went to school in NY, too, but all we had in the early years were the polio vaccines (eventually on sugar cubes) and DT.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Janice, I bet New York also required vaccination against smallpox, diphtheria, whooping cough, and a multitude of other diseases.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Janice, I bet New York also required vaccination against smallpox, diphtheria, whooping cough, and a multitude of other diseases.


I was under the impression smallpox was gone by then.  
I later learned measles vaccines were available, but apparently nobody knew about it.  
The DT vaccine was diptheria and tetanus.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Janice, I bet New York also required vaccination against smallpox, diphtheria, whooping cough, and a multitude of other diseases.


All of which, ya know, WORKED. Plenty of people who’ve been vaccinated also got Covid. But, you say, it kept them out of the hospital. Possibly so, but kids who get Covid are rarely hospitalized In the first place. So why get them vaccinated? Politicians in bed with Big Pharma? Another way for politicians to grab power? The common denominator here is (drum roll please) politics.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 6, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> All of which, ya know, WORKED. Plenty of people who’ve been vaccinated also got Covid. But, you say, it kept them out of the hospital. Possibly so, but kids who get Covid are rarely hospitalized In the first place. So why get them vaccinated? Politicians in bed with Big Pharma? Another way for politicians to grab power? *The common denominator here is (drum roll please) politics.*


That's true. Look at the source of the link in the OP. It doesn't get any more political than thegatewaypundit.com.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> This article is meant for the education perspective only.
> Please read this.. Do you think it's fair that kids can't get an education because they're not vaccinated?
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-denied-education-no-option-virtual-learning/


It is wrong that no distance learning option is being made available. 

In my state (NSW Australia) we have long had distance learning options for children who cannot attend regular school. We have (or had) the correspondence school for sick children in hospital for a long stay. Lessons were sent backwards and forwards to special teachers working for the Dept of Education. Another option is the School of the Air for children living on remote properties. Originally it used 2 way radio to connect the children to a teacher for a classroom session and printed material was posted back and forth. I assume that these days both services operate using computer technology.

Recently, during school lockdowns here teachers prepared online lessons for all of the students while at the same time teaching those students who could not stay at home for various reasons such as parents who worked in essential occupations such as nursing.

IMO if the unvaccinated children are to be excluded then the state owes them an education in some other form.


----------

